# Does a SureLoc Lethal Weapon Max qualify for BHFS?



## k42 (Jan 2, 2008)

im not involved with the nfaa but as rules usually state that there can be no adjustments made once scoring has begun. so you might want to find out for sure but i see no problems with this sight for bowhunter class.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Probably not an issue if you keep it locked, but I think you are asking for controversy with having the adjust capability in the sight.


----------



## k42 (Jan 2, 2008)

all that you have to worry about is if the slider knob works its way loose to have contraversy but just ask for witnesses or a line judge and say i need to tighten the slider knob. besides with the lethal weapon series there is not a quick way to adjust the sight as there are lockdowns. i belive.


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

Do you mean Bowhunter Free Style of Bowhunter Unlimited?

As far as I know in Freestyle you can use and almost do whatever you wnat with the sight during the match.

In Unlimited you may not have more than 5 pins but the rusles say nothing about using a slider, as long as you don't adjsut it duirng the match.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Max distance is 6in from the face of the bow to the outer most part of the sight.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

All of the shoots I've attended, I've landed in Bow Hunter Free Style, which I remember because it's 'BHFS' on the score card.

Thanks all for the info. I should probably measure and double check.

I found the website, and it just says that I can't make adjustments during the round, so I'm guessing that if I lock it down, that'd be fine..

But I also found...

"Scopes, clickers and draw checks are not allowed."

What's a draw check? is that the same as a 'positive stop' that puts a hard wall at the end of the draw? Isn't that pretty common?


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

BarneySlayer said:


> All of the shoots I've attended, I've landed in Bow Hunter Free Style, which I remember because it's 'BHFS' on the score card.
> 
> Thanks all for the info. I should probably measure and double check.
> 
> ...


Years ago guys would put two pieces of tape on their cables.When they drew the bow the two pieces would come together and show the shooter that they were at the same draw point everytime.Kind of like a draw stop today,but then there were no such things when the rules were made.The rules commities feelings were that they might use the tape as sighting marks of some kind.Anyone else that knows more about can chime in if they have anymore on it.But thats my take on it.


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*draw check*

that would be something that stops your draw in a specific spot not what is already on the cam as a draw stop. I am sure that your sight would qualify as bowhunter freestyle equipment in BHFS class. As stated you cannot make any adjustments once the scoring begins. I left that class for several reasons but one of them is all the rules, and some peoples choice to follow or not follow them depending on who you are. 
good luck and good shooting!


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Should be okay, just make sure you do not move the sight once scoring starts. Also, make sure there is nothing else on the pin guard except a level if you're using one -- light on top is not allowed in addition to the 5 pins. No lenses in the sight either.

6" extension rule for sight bars was eliminated several years ago. You can use whatever length you like now.

>>------->


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

CHPro said:


> Should be okay, just make sure you do not move the sight once scoring starts. Also, make sure there is nothing else on the pin guard except a level if you're using one -- light on top is not allowed in addition to the 5 pins. No lenses in the sight either.
> 
> 6" extension rule for sight bars was eliminated several years ago. You can use whatever length you like now.
> 
> >>------->


Shows how long its been Jeff,didnt know that the 6in was eliminated since I shot BHFS.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

CHPro said:


> Should be okay, just make sure you do not move the sight once scoring starts. Also, make sure there is nothing else on the pin guard except a level if you're using one -- light on top is not allowed in addition to the 5 pins. No lenses in the sight either.
> 
> 6" extension rule for sight bars was eliminated several years ago. You can use whatever length you like now.
> 
> >>------->


Good to know. The light can be removed :smile:


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

dragonheart said:


> Probably not an issue if you keep it locked, but I think you are asking for controversy with having the adjust capability in the sight.



Somebody gave me a good suggestion. he said that in competition, replace the lock down knob with an actual nut that requires a wrench to unlock. Then it's not any more moveable than an standard 5 pin sight.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Idea would work, but is not necessary for NFAA BHFS competition. Just don't touch the adjustments once scoring starts. No one usually questions the individual's integrity to not make adjustments as they go along, since most of the BHFS sights all do have the capacity for adjustments -- especially indoors where many use fully adjustable sights like the Sure-Loc Supreme, just with a single, non-magnified pin, and do not make any modifications to lock down any of the adjustment knobs.

>>------->


----------

